# Messages



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well apologies to those who have not received private messages that I claim to have sent.
I made a silly mistake of sending them as visitor messages rather than private messages. Being in a hurry and not noticed my error.

Sp Geoff there is nothing wrong with your setup.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So WHAT are "Visitor Messages"?

and what is the difference between a senior member, a junior member and a subscriber .....? (I may have missed it but am still totally unaware.......)

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Senior member has more than say 50 posts. 
Junior member less than that figure of posts.
Subscriber, is one who subscribes to a post.

As to visitor messages I just do not see the point of them, but assume it allows non members to send us a message. But do not quote me on that. 
I sent Geoff 3 messages that did not arrive and the only reason that I can think of is that I must have sent them in the latter format, so where they went who knows.
There does need to be a shake up on this forum by those so called techies.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> . . . "There does need to be a shake up on this forum by those so called techies."
> cabby


A shake up will undoubtedly cause this site to fall completely over, at least it's working ok at the Mo (well kind of).


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

If you look at someone's profile (by clicking on their user name) you will see a number of boxes including 'Visitor Messages', 'About Me', 'Statistics' etc . By clicking on 'Visitor Messages' you will see any that have been sent to that member, BUT! I still don't understand what they are OR how they differ from PM's.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I thought bother junior and senior members were Subscribers if they paid their subs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who knows, but if so, why did Geoff not get those from me.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a screw up, admin really does need to sort it's act out there is so much stuff which is badly named or has duplicate meanings, the site does have merit but it is a minefield for newbies and none techies to find how thing are supposed to be set up due to the cack handed way the defaults are set.

Not bad for a first attempt, but these are supposed to be pros.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just had a look at Cabby's profile page and I don't see Visitor Messages mentioned there now. Have you disabled that Cabby?

Like others I don't see the point of it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you find that cuff link I dropped, damm thing is still missing.:wink2::wink2: Yes I have disabled Visitor messages.

cabby


----------

